# Pics Of My Ride



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

This is a link to pics of my car. I don't know if this will work, so please have patients! :cool http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2203466


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thats a six speed manual?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, i guess I will have to edit that. Cardomain was the only I could add photos to the forum. The "manage atatchments" does not work!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks good Steve! I love the spoiler delete.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Looks good Steve! I love the spoiler delete.


Thanks! At first I was unsure about removing it, but now I am glad. Plus it eliminates a blind spot.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Very tasteful and I personally love that color. i am going to miss that color this year. 


Course the Orange is a solid replacement.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

If they had the orange in 04 I would have gotten one. Ever see the 02 Trans Am in that color? SWEEEeeeeEEET!!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Here you go man. She's a hottie!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Looks good Steve! I love the spoiler delete.


 :agree Am debating taking mine off too.....!!!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Here you go man. She's a hottie!


Thanks, man! And thanks for posting the pics!! :cheers


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice.......!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Thanks, man! And thanks for posting the pics!! :cheers


No prob dude. What did you plug the holes with? Spoiler holes that is. (lets not take that out of context!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> No prob dude. What did you plug the holes with? Spoiler holes that is. (lets not take that out of context!)


Damn, you beat me to it.

What's the deal with everyone taking off the spoiler, i love the way it looks.

Car looks good, other than the sticker on the window, haha :lol:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm starting to wish I got yellow now! Great looking car!!!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> No prob dude. What did you plug the holes with? Spoiler holes that is. (lets not take that out of context!)


I used trim panel plugs(often called christmas trees)painted yellow. These can be found in the 'help' section of most auto parts stores. I applied a slight amount of silicone glue on the bottom to seal the holes. It turned out better than I had hoped. You realy don't notice unless you are upclose.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> I'm starting to wish I got yellow now! Great looking car!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here you go, I was playing around with one of my photo programs today,


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Man that is AWESOME! Thanks! :cheers :cheers I'm gonna try to make that my avatar.


----------



## GTO Joe (Dec 16, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Here you go, I was playing around with one of my photo programs today,


please excuse my ignorance, but what are CAGS?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Computer Assisted Gear Selection, and what this does is if your current driving meets certian criteria visa vi under 20 mph, at XX% throttle or less and a certain engine temp the computer tells you the driver that in order to get the best fuel economy you must shift from 1st to 4th. there is no way to get around this unless you purchase a CAGS eliminator or have CAGS tuned out. CAGS is the reason why you saved a 1000 bucks on the gas guzzler tax. DO NOT try to force the car into 2nd if the car tells you to go to 4th, you can do damage. my suggestion to you is to get it tuned out, that way you never have to deal with it again and you wount see the lights. if you dont have access to that, you can get a CAGS eliminator, but you will still see the light though the CAGS selinoid has been disabled. that is it in a nutshell....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

C.omputer A.ided G.ear S.election It keeps you from shifting into 2nd and 3rd under certain driving conditions.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It's that factory skip shift feature that only allows a 1st to 4th if the RPM's are too low when shifting out of 1st.

Pearl,

Here is a better avatar, the above picture would be just right for your sig,


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

For some reason I can't get an avatar using my(crappy) computer. Anything I pick out of my saved images or 'MY PICTURES' to post on this site it says that the image is to large when I try to upload it. I got my existing avatar fiddling with my work computer.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Go here and check "show signature" then select submit or save at the bottom, I'll load it for you. Which picture for your sig? Top or bottom.

http://www.gtoforum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Bottom, but the only choice I see id 'edit signiture' Oops, just found it!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It will show in all future post, you can turn it on in the old post by selecting edit and check show signature.

BTW, Beautiful car!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks alot. I appriciate all the help! (still learning to be computer savy!)


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You are welcome,


----------

